# Deputy Involved Shooting Leaves 2 Hospitalized - CBS 4



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://cbs4.com/local/police.invovled.shooting.2.714192.html&cid=1155550033&ei=YxcbSPQKgfjIBJrR0NoC&usg=AFrqEzeWWs9EugtP6zG8kd0UoskRTCJsVw">Deputy Involved Shooting Leaves 2 Hospitalized</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>CBS 4, FL -</font> <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A <b>K9</b> unit responded to the scene and when the <b>K9</b> officer was outside of his patrol car, Coleman-Wright explained that the driver of the white car tried to <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

